# Using a TiVo with an iphone or internet USB stick



## emily9226 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi 

*Does anyone know how to use your iphone 3GS tethering feature to connect to TiVo?? I have a box and all I have is my iphone and an internet USB stick and my laptop .*

Thanks 

Emily


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

It may be possible to configure Windows ICS (Internet Connection Sharing) with your PC tethered to your iPhone and run a Cat 5 cable to the TiVo.


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

Assuming you already have the wireless adapter for the TiVo, there should be no problems setting it up for DHCP to your iPhone.

Peter.


----------

